
Show HN: GitHub Actions I built for automating Terraform workflows - dflook
https://github.com/dflook/terraform-github-actions
======
dflook
I've been using Terraform in automation for a few years now for doing things
like approving and applying changes through PRs, linting, and creating
isolated test environments for each PR.

I decided to create these actions as a way to get familiar with GitHub
Actions, and they've turned out to be quite useful.

